# What the heck!



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I live in a very rural, depressed place. For the most part, people are decent to one another but there will be a bad element where ever you live or go. Even though most are alright, I never stop looking or listening to what goes on around me and mine. I live in a tiny waterman community where nothing goes unnoticed. I back into the drive 2 weeks ago with my work vehicle, beeper going off and notice two dudes I have not seen before hanging out with the girl 2 doors down. Broad daylight passing something back and forth, right out in the open. Grab the binos, bingo, glass crack or meth pipe. Pull back out stop in their driveway to write down the out of state tag. Have not seen either one back since. Young county deputy lives 4 doors down on the other side of the new local crackhouse less than 200 hundred yards away.. Scum bags just don't care. Call a 30 year veteran of Federal law enforcement. Tells me to go to the local sheriff and tell them it's a case of possible issue with officer safety. That got their attention. 

Fast forward to 4 days ago, catch wind that 4 people several towns away got evicted for destroying their lease and a home next door. three minors have several pending charges against them for breaking and entering, theft, trespassing, vandalism and auto. Also find out Mom of the group also part of the ring. Do a little more digging and find out 3rd and oldest daughter happens to rent several miles away from my house but almost right next to my little farm. I hear the plan is to all pile in together in a 2 bedroom house. 3 adults, 3 minors(15-16 yr olds) an 8 yr old and a new baby. Get a description of the 16 yr old boy and guess who I see walking up and down the road today in front of my farm casing out everybody's property. Looks like I'll be getting a little practice in for when times really start getting bad. Also, time to find out who owns the rental but if they are a slum lord, they won't care if the place gets trashed. Also plan on telling everybody nearby to watch their stuff. Put up concealed cameras to monitor the trails leading on to the property late tonight. May notify local law enforcement to let them know where they ended up. Other than that not sure what to do. Maybe buy a backhoe? Property is set up fairly well so the little maggot will probably hit the low hanging fruit first. Glad I don't live several states away from our land. Easy to watch and keep vigilant.

Just how aggressive do you get?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Proactive is not "aggressive." It's prudent and compelling. Backhoe is a great idea. Stay safe and deny everything when the parents come to your door with "the Law" demanding information on their "snowflake."


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

S
S
S


just sayin


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

You are doing the right thing by getting the LEO'S involved right away. Keep passing info alnog, spread the word and eyes open. Good luck


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

We just priced out sub-compact Kubota tractors with the backhoe attachment last Winter, on sale they come in around $20k and you can probably get free financing too. Just sayin'.

The comparable Deere ran about $23k+.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

sometimes scumbags aren't too bright. You can get fake security cameras that have a red LED in them that blinks. Set it up by your property and set a game camera behind it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think some cameras, and informing all neighbors, one on one, and maybe working with neighbors to do some sort of surveillance as much as possible. 

I heard about it happening in my neighborhood before I moved here. Drug dealing was going on in a location, neighbors set up surveillance and took turns making notes of time, vehicles, license plate numbers, and descriptions of visitors. A lawyer in the group turned the information over to the police, and the tenants were gone.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

A Camera in caliber .308 for those long range "Pictures" work really well to deter the lower forms of life in the Neighborhood.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Look up meth production on the net… Wear gloves and hit the yard sales, spend $300, buy hardware or anything including chemicals that could be used for making meth… unload it all in their backyard at 3am. Wait 48 hours then call the cops… Just sayin'  They will do the rest...


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

A barking dog will also alert you when someone is on the property. I really feel for you. You'll feel you can't leave your home now; without wondering if they are watching your place and when you come and go. 

Hope there are others living with you, so you can go to town without worrying. My parents had problems with young neighbors; so when they both had to go to town; one would duck down in the seat so it looked like only one person was in the car ; the kids figured the other person was still at home to keep an eye on the place. Boy, what ya have to resort to.....


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Cotton said:


> Look up meth production on the net&#8230; Wear gloves and hit the yard sales, spend $300, buy hardware or anything including chemicals that could be used for making meth&#8230; unload it all in their backyard at 3am. Wait 48 hours then call the cops&#8230; Just sayin'  They will do the rest...


Cotton, you have an evil mind. I LIKE IT:beercheer:.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> Cotton, you have an evil mind. I LIKE IT:beercheer:.


The only thing you need to do is make sure to clear your browser history after you do this. That way they can say you dumped all the stuff for them but they have no proof.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

It all started with this:










Moms went off to work. Families quit praying. Schools consolidated. The government sucked up more and more authority. The ungodly, liberal whiners complained about being "forced" to see references to God everywhere, so gradually those disappeared.

Kids raised in the government-run schools were slowly weaned away from God and the Constitution. Now the ineffectual federal government can't even keep people employed across the country. Disillusioned, aimless people turn to what makes them feel better. Drugs are rampant.

I spoke with a local deputy the other day and he told me if the borders were closed so no drugs could come through to the U.S., in one week our economy would collapse.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We live abut 5 miles from a small sawmill town, when I was working for the local school district in custodial-maintenance I saw drug dealing across the street from the grade school, turned it in but nothing was done. I had a friend see drug dealing going on just outside his hardware store, he called the cops, nothing was done, he was told that the police were looking for bigger fish in the drug business, if nothing else, it's only gotten worse from what I've heard and I've always had the feeling that some of the police were in on the drug dealings, one sheriff I knew owned a home that was worth over $300,000. I find it very doubtful that his job paid him enough to own something like that, heard he died a few years ago from cancer, supposed to have gotten it from laying a radar speed gun on his lap.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I actually believe our local cops are pretty reliable. I live in a small Southern town. But a friend of mine was telling me about some of her extended family that did time in prison, and they said you could get anything you wanted inside. The guards were bribed to smuggle in every kind of drug. We live in a sad, destroyed culture.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I don't know. I think the "seedy underbelly" is probably the same size it's always been percentage wise. The percentage just grew with the population is all.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> Cotton, you have an evil mind. I LIKE IT:beercheer:.


There is always more than one way to skin a cat... just sayin'


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, part of my problem is gone at least for now. A black suburban and several sheriff deputies rolled in and hauled junior away. Then the 30 cubic yard dumpsters showed up at the other house and they hauled 3 of them to a recycling center, dumped everything out on the floor and went piece by piece to hunt for stolen goods. I imagine the law will be coming for big mamma soon. Court subpoenas came out last week so the hunt is on. Also found out junior is actually 17 yrs old so next year he will not be hanging out in juvy detention. Our LEO's around here may be rural but they are not afraid to dig up the trash


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, I thought my problems were over for a little while. Not so. Our local LEO's did a great job. Junior was charged with 23 counts of burglary. He was charged with over a $100,000 in damages to 2 homes. The Common Wealth prosecutor waltzed in every LEO associated with the case and it filled the first 2 rows of the courtroom. The scum bag judge let him walk! Puts a home monitor on the wrist and then says he is allowed to go anywhere at anytime as long as he says he is looking for a job. vract: 

Loser welfare agent puts him right back with granny because "that's where he wants to be" No crap sherlock. That's what brought everyone here to begin with.

Good thing is he rolled over on 4 other young men and all of them are out on bond so maybe they cleanup one of their own


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

HardCider said:


> Well, I thought my problems were over for a little while. Not so. Our local LEO's did a great job. Junior was charged with 23 counts of burglary. He was charged with over a $100,000 in damages to 2 homes. The Common Wealth prosecutor waltzed in every LEO associated with the case and it filled the first 2 rows of the courtroom. The scum bag judge let him walk! Puts a home monitor on the wrist and then says he is allowed to go anywhere at anytime as long as he says he is looking for a job. vract:
> 
> Loser welfare agent puts him right back with granny because "that's where he wants to be" No crap sherlock. That's what brought everyone here to begin with.
> 
> Good thing is he rolled over on 4 other young men and all of them are out on bond so maybe they cleanup one of their own


People can complain about LEO's, corrections officers, and prosecutors all they want; but the weakest link of the criminal justice system is bleeding heart progressive Judges & Magistrates who have decided that a black robe and gavel gives them the power to affect social change and legislative abilities. I never started out being a fan of mandatory sentencing guidelines, but now that the pussification of America has thoroughly infiltrated the judicial, I am now. When society decided accountability was not politically correct, society stopped providing any deterrence for criminal behavior.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

HardCider said:


> Well, I thought my problems were over for a little while. Not so. Our local LEO's did a great job. Junior was charged with 23 counts of burglary. He was charged with over a $100,000 in damages to 2 homes. The Common Wealth prosecutor waltzed in every LEO associated with the case and it filled the first 2 rows of the courtroom. The scum bag judge let him walk! Puts a home monitor on the wrist and then says he is allowed to go anywhere at anytime as long as he says he is looking for a job. vract:
> 
> Loser welfare agent puts him right back with granny because "that's where he wants to be" No crap sherlock. That's what brought everyone here to begin with.
> 
> Good thing is he rolled over on 4 other young men and all of them are out on bond so maybe they cleanup one of their own


I don't know how common this is, but this is something that was told to me:

One set of aunt and uncle were friends with a local lawyer. Lawyer had done wills for most of the family, but lawyer and family would be invited to holiday meals and more.

We are talking small town South Dakota. There are are people who are a thorn in the side of law, be it the sheriff or the police. In a small town, anyone and everyone of the LEO people work together a lot. There are not dozens of them, there may be 5 or 6 total in the two departments. They help and support each other when needed and if it is possible. There are common citizens who may deputized to help in a pinch here and there.

Lawyer tells that when there are certain criminals and crimes, the people who work together in these situations: judge, prosecutors, lawyers, LEOs; will sometimes have one of them say, "This is mine. I want this one."

In a situation where they are maybe 2,000 people altogether in a small town, they know each other and will see each other at church, in the grocery store, at the local ball games. They may golf together. They may even have lunch or dinner with each other.

It may not be this situation, but there are situations like this that do happen. So much goes on behind the scenes that no one else knows. Just like Brock Turner, the swimming rapist, where there may have been pay-offs with the dad to the judge. Stuff happens!

And they may in fact be after a bigger fish in this that the law is after, and they could be using the smaller fish to help get the bigger fish.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I cover the news in a small town. I got the "marked up" docket from the court clerk today about the court cases yesterday. Two guys that pistol-whipped a guy and stole his car and then tried to outrun the cops until they wrecked the car, and one of them ran away on foot -- had their hearing. They were out on bond....and neither one showed up for court. The guy that had run away on foot was out on bond at the time of the car theft for a home invasion in which the homeowner beat the everliving snot out of him and held him for police. Two months later he stole the car.

Why are these people out on bond???

There are people that rot in jail waiting for their court date because they can't afford to pay bond for some minor infraction, but people that are untrustworthy and guaranteed to run get let out!

Beats all I've ever seen. :dunno:


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Being Ex-LEO I've seen it all tone man that took two 11 and a 12 year old girls to a motel ,got off with a hand slap because the girls offered him pot??? You'r kidding right? Nope saw that and more.Sometimes Karma works.The same guy came back in for DUI a few weeks later ,before he could get let out again,you guessed it...the girls uncle was in the same cell block and this guy got a visit with the soap in the sock and I think he ended up with the cellblocks "boss" as his girlfriend for the night.BOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

gabbyj310 said:


> Being Ex-LEO I've seen it all tone man that took two 11 and a 12 year old girls to a motel ,got off with a hand slap because the girls offered him pot??? You'r kidding right? Nope saw that and more.Sometimes Karma works.The same guy came back in for DUI a few weeks later ,before he could get let out again,you guessed it...the girls uncle was in the same cell block and this guy got a visit with the soap in the sock and I think he ended up with the cellblocks "boss" as his girlfriend for the night.BOO HOO!!!!!


Yeah, sometimes a jail population have their own justice. A deputy told me that before they built the new jail, they used to stick inmates in the old jail, shoulder to shoulder and sometimes sleeping on pallets on the floor. He said one guy that was in for raping a child had a visit from 3 other guys who put a broom handle up his backside and broke it off. They had to take him to the hospital to have it surgically removed.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are strange things that happen, in my county a guy got arrested for something, posted bond, didn't show up and went into hiding, got on the most wanted list, got found and arrested for not showing up and was allowed to post bond again for not showing up. Who knows.


----------

